# Need Clipper Advise



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A lot of people like Andis and Wahl. For a Toy, my Bravuras are plenty fine. But for a Standard, it might be something more like the Wahl KM10 would have the power you need. They are corded, and are said to stay cool. I've read good things about them. Link:
Wahl Clipper Animal Division

I have also read about the Furzone clippers being good.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just saw your other thread from today and finally found the other brand to mention. It was in the back of my headache-wracked brain earlier. Aesculap is a thought for a coat like Penny's.

Sophie Anne's groomer at one time was and maybe currently still is a US rep for them. It might be possible to make inquiries via her if they look interesting to you. Search on "German Red Clipper". There's a youtube video on it.

ETA, might as well share the link LOL! Definitely not on top of things today.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhiaPT4hw9Y


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes, those german clippers do look fabulous, but then so is the price! I could justify it if I was still a pro, but for one spoo and 3 Scotties, it's more than I need! I can only drool.

I actually love my Osters. If you have the ones with turbo, and use that feature alot, they do heat up. I don't care for the 2 speed clippers, slow is so slow nobody ever uses it, and fast causes the clippers to overheat. I like the single speed A5s, but you need sharp blades for a thick coat. I have lots and lots of blades for them, too.

One thing to consider is whether or not you have to re-learn how to handle your clippers. I've been using the Osters for so long (I'm about to wear out my 5th one), probably 35 years, that I don't have to think about what my hand is doing. I can flip it over with one hand, turn it off and on immediately without thinking, and I've learned how to tear it apart to do maintenance. They are so easy to repair...I keep my old ones for spare parts. And parts are easily purchased online.

All that said, I recently bought Bravuras with a lithium battery. I think it will be great for FFT on the spoo pup. Quiet and no cord. I haven't tried them out yet on the Scotties...next week they are all getting groomed! I expect to be needing the Osters for a full grown spoo's body coat, though, unless the Bravura battery has a longer life than I expect it to.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Just saw your other thread from today and finally found the other brand to mention. It was in the back of my headache-wracked brain earlier. Aesculap is a thought for a coat like Penny's.
> 
> Sophie Anne's groomer at one time was and maybe currently still is a US rep for them. It might be possible to make inquiries via her if they look interesting to you. Search on "German Red Clipper". There's a youtube video on it.
> 
> ...


This looks great but is out of my price range. If I were a pro I'd be all over that clipper. Thanks for the info though.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

What do you all think of this one? Sound really quiet on that short video and the RPM's seem to be the roughly the same as my Oster.

Andis AGC Super 2 Speed Clipper Red-Groomer's Choice


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

This one is even quieter. It's a single speed. I didn't realize the two speed clippers run hotter than the one speed clippers. It makes sense if you think about it. I had the single speed Oster for Roxy, my first Spoo, and I don't remember having a problem clipping her coat with it and her coat was even thicker than Penny's. 

Andis AGS Single Speed Clipper-Groomer's Choice

Rick


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That German clipper would be out of my range, too. I've read good things about the Andis models. Seems like with enough oiling and extra blades, the heat issue could possibly be mitigated, but I'm no expert. It sure is fun to do virtual clipper shopping .


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

The AG/2 is a decent clipper. We have an AG 2+ at the grooming shop I work at as our "learner" model. It's a dependable workhorse clipper, sturdy. A little clunky in body shape and can feel heavy after a while though. But you wont be expected to groom 6-10 dogs a day with it, so that probably wont be such a deal-breaker for you.

I personally like the Andis Excel 5-Speed. Much lighter and more ergonomic. Quieter too, in the lower settings. But it will cost you about $50 or so more, I believe, than the AG models.

I hear good things about the Wahl KM5/10 as well, but do not have personal experience with them in my hands.

Remember that if you choose a model with variable speeds that, yes, it will get hotter faster if you have them up high. Friction makes the blades hot. But you don't need to have them up high! I rarely kick my Excel up above the second speed. And yet... when I need that extra oomph, I sure am glad to have it as an option.

I recommend you stick with a corded option as opposed to switching to a cordless, also. It makes a huge difference on a large dog. You can usually get away with a cordless for a mini or toy, but I would never waste my time trying it on a standard! Not enough power.

Happy clipper hunting!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Malasarus said:


> The AG/2 is a decent clipper. We have an AG 2+ at the grooming shop I work at as our "learner" model. It's a dependable workhorse clipper, sturdy. A little clunky in body shape and can feel heavy after a while though. But you wont be expected to groom 6-10 dogs a day with it, so that probably wont be such a deal-breaker for you.
> 
> I personally like the Andis Excel 5-Speed. Much lighter and more ergonomic. Quieter too, in the lower settings. But it will cost you about $50 or so more, I believe, than the AG models.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I understand the need for lighter/ergonomic if you're a pro doing several dogs a day. The Oster A5 and A5 Turbo were fine for me just doing my dog once every 8 to 10 weeks. So at this point I am leaning towards the single speed Andis if only for the lower noise level. The Wahl KM5 2 Speed looks good to. Decisions decisions.

Rick


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

My last clipper was the Andis 2 speed that you linked, I loved it! I did not take proper care of it though and it stopped working.  I know better now... 

After that I purchased [ame]http://www.amazon.com/ProClip-UltraEdge-2-Speed-Detachable-Clipper/dp/B0018KOHFK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463528877&sr=8-1&keywords=andis+ultra+edge[/ame] which I thought was the same thing, only in blue (and on sale when I bought it) 

The ultra edge runs really hot though. :\ Lucky for Addy I switch back and forth between that and a tiny set of clippers that I have to do the details on her face and feet-the tiny one is easier for me to clean up some spots. If you do go with an ultra edge I would get at least two blades for face and feet so you can switch them out and avoid any burn. It's still a great and powerful clipper, just gets too hot for my tastes.

The regular Andis 2 speed would get hot too but not nearly as quickly as my ultra edge.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I think I have it narrowed down to the Andis AGS Single Speed for $134 plus 22 bucks shipping or the Wahl KM5 2 Speed for $169 but free shipping. So the difference is only 12 bucks for the Wahl which seems to be a better clipper. Does that sound right to you all? The Wahl is a two speed but it's top speed is 100 RPMs less than the Andis single speed so it probably wouldn't get any hotter. On the other hand why get a 2 speed who's top speed is slower than the single speed?

Rick


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I have worked in shops with good groomers who preferred the Andis. I found them awkward to handle, with the switch in (to me) an inconvenient place and the shape feels funny in my hand. But, as I said, I've been using an Oster for many years. When I started grooming, the Oster was the only pro clipper made. I can switch it off and on with my little finger, and almost twirl it quickly between my fingers into many positions one handed. I couldn't do all that with the Andis, but my friend had no problems with it and didn't like Osters. It's just old habits. Quality-wise, I don't think there's much difference. Maybe the Andis are quieter, I don't know.

I haven't needed a new clipper for about 8 years, and I'm hoping that the newer Osters haven't decreased in quality too much. The first one I ever owned was the strongest one of all. I would definitely look for a single speed, or else be ready to switch out the blades frequently if you use turbo all the time.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd love to be able to try out all these different clippers! The Wahl has always interested me, but I never knew anybody who had one. They used to be made in Germany, but probably it's China like everything else now. I'm too much of a cheapskate to buy one to try it and then have to buy another Oster because I don't like it!  Honestly, I think you would be happy with any of the clippers you are considering. They are all decent, and you are only doing one dog. Good tools are such a pleasure, though.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

As a pro groomer, I use the andis agc 2 speed.I never use the fast speed (except MAYBE on severe matting) only the slow speed on all dogs.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have three clippers that I like for different reasons. I have an old Oster A5, a new Bravura lithium, and an Andis pro animal which was fairly inexpensive but uses the Oster blades and light in my hand. It can handle a full shave down (although I prefer the Oster for that much cutting) and it has been very useful for my spoo.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sidewinder, when I looked at clipper specs at Wahl's website, every clipper I clicked on (just a few) stated country of manufacture. Anyone interested in a clipper might consider checking out info at the manufacturer's site, too.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice everybody. The Wahl KM5 in purple is on the way. Guess I'll have to play my Prince playlist while I use it.

Rick


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> What do you all think of this one? Sound really quiet on that short video and the RPM's seem to be the roughly the same as my Oster.
> 
> Andis AGC Super 2 Speed Clipper Red-Groomer's Choice


I have the original version of this one and it is 17 years old and still going strong. Not loud at all, and doesn't get hot as you're holding it.

Been a workhorse!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I have the original version of this one and it is 17 years old and still going strong. Not loud at all, and doesn't get hot as you're holding it.
> 
> Been a workhorse!


I liked it but from the videos I saw the Wahl is eve quieter and the Wahl seems like it ran cool. Or at least what passes for cool in the clipper world.
Here is the KM5 grooming a doodle





And here is the KM10. I know the 10 is an upgrade and more expensive than the 5 but the cool running seems to be part of it.






Anyway We'll see how it goes and I'll report back here on it.

Rick


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Does the Wahl KM5 take the oster A5 blades?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Summer said:


> Does the Wahl KM5 take the oster A5 blades?


Yes it does


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I've own and used Oster, wahl, laube and Andis clippers over the last 13 years. Andis super 2 speed has been my old faithful can do everything. Not hot, not loud, very easy to maintain to change blade drives etc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I have an Andis which is pretty quiet and light and good for body, and I would guess expecially for a spoo. Since my girls are mini's I needed a trimmer for their faces and feet. I love the Wahl Arco for that.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Received the Wahl KM5 yesterday and did a quick touch up on Penny. Man I gotta say compared to the Oster this clipper is practically silent. To be fair to the Oster it was old and I didn't take very good care of it but I don't remember either of my Osters to be this quiet even when new. I clipped for maybe 15 minutes on the low speed setting with my older #3 blade and it cut through the little bit of tangles that the same blade on the Oster was having trouble with. The blade didn't heat up at all. It got slightly warm but not egg frying hot like the Oster did. So I think I got a really good clipper and a decent price. Lets hope it holds up over time.

Thanks for all the help. I'll see if I can post a short video of me using it on Penny.

Rick


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I used to have an Oster, years ago. It got hot too, and loud. I bought one (used) that had been refurbished (about 5 years ago). It got so hot, vibrated so much I sent it back. Too bad because Oster used to be the best but, I'm with you. I like the Wahl the best.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

SusanG said:


> I used to have an Oster, years ago. It got hot too, and loud. I bought one (used) that had been refurbished (about 5 years ago). It got so hot, vibrated so much I sent it back. Too bad because Oster used to be the best but, I'm with you. I like the Wahl the best.


Oh yeah I forgot about the vibrating. I think Oster and a certain type of "toy" are now using the same motor. 

Rick


----------

